# Duprasi Care



## Beardy Boy97 (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi, I don't know if there is any one on here that has Duprasi's but I am looking in to getting some and I am struggling with their care a bit. The two care sheets I have read have been a bit confusing and both say different things. So I have a few questions -

Are they ok to keep together? 
What do people feed them? So far I have figured out they will be fine being fed wagg hamster/mouse/gerbil mix, and then I have read they should have occasional livefood, fresh veg and insectivore mix. Is this right?
What do people keep them in? I was thinking a exo terra, would this be ok? 

Thanks for any replies


----------



## micky0 (Jul 25, 2012)

Beardy Boy97 said:


> Hi, I don't know if there is any one on here that has Duprasi's but I am looking in to getting some and I am struggling with their care a bit. The two care sheets I have read have been a bit confusing and both say different things. So I have a few questions -
> 
> Are they ok to keep together?
> What do people feed them? So far I have figured out they will be fine being fed wagg hamster/mouse/gerbil mix, and then I have read they should have occasional livefood, fresh veg and insectivore mix. Is this right?
> ...


Hiya , I have one that I adopted he is amazing! I first kept him in a 45-45-60 exo terra on its back. Now I kept mesh on as I read on a care sheet they cannot climb it ( WRONG) He did and could of fell:gasp: He now is n a creepy castle rottastak thing. He is much happier and shows no aggression now ( he did at first) But he could not use top sections soooo, I got some hole plugs off ebay for rotastak and his tubes lead to other sections now, takes up more space but he is happy! I have had him 5 months and he loves mealworms adult or any other locusts. Chestnuts I collected recently and his hamster gerbil food by Mr Johnsons. Some may think the bigger space area is better but I can see a total change in mines behaviour since he has his little dens and tubes (he loves it) The guy who had him first had him with a female ( I could of got her too) But they did fight a bit and had babies lol and TBH I think one is enough lol. They were kept seperate when I picked him up from who had them to re-home them. So like any other animal they may not get on or one will bully other over food ect. One thing that shocked me was how much they poop :lol2: Hope this helps , also they love sand baths I get mine out for his and use chinchilla sand.


----------



## Nicadh (Apr 15, 2014)

We have two, boy littermates bought at a few weeks old and they had been kept together. By around 15 weeks old they were fighting, enough for us to need to separate them. Much of what I had read suggested that littermates bought together would probably be ok, so maybe we were just unlucky? 

Ours are kept in 3ftx1ft fish tanks with a home made wood and wire topper over them to ensure plenty of ventilation. I have deep shavings in there for them to dig into, and hay. I have in each tank a guinea pig wooden house and I keep their food bowls on top of that as they dig the shavings into the bowls and bury them otherwise. I have to make sure they have shavings pushed up against the house so they can get up easily as they don't climb well, though recently I have a wooden ramp in each by the house that is working ok too. They also have plastic tubes in there that are quickly buried under the shavings but are well used, and chewed! A glass water bottle held on using a wire coat hanger bend around to support the bottle and then hooked over the glass tank top. We feed gerbil food and bird seed mixed, occasional vegetables and a daily mealworm or two. They love a sand bath too using the chinchilla mix - we tend to hold them for a while when out and then let them have the run of a plastic tub with the chinchilla dust in a small bowl in there to use for a short time. 

They are extremely clean little creatures and do not smell, need cleaning out pretty infrequently - I seem to do ours out of guilt each time due to the fact it is a few weeks between each clean, but so far have never found their tanks to be horrid deeper down and they could quite easily be left a long while I suspect. One of ours does nip, he is a curiosity nipper rather than in malice, but my children still don't like that much - though hold him in their clothed arms instead so he still gets lots of handling. The other one has never nipped and is a perfect pet.


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Females are best kept together, males can be but the risk of fighting is always there.
Providing next boxes/caves etc can cause fighting too, anything one can claim as territory can cause issues between them.

Diet mostly seeds and grain, i use a muesli base and mix in oats, barley, wild bird mix, millet, peanuts, sunflower, ferret kibble and they get insects and occasionally insect suet pellets.
I don't give any fresh foods as they shouldn't be given too much wet stuff.

I keep mine in converted storage tubs, they are also fine in glass tanks, exo terras etc. ground space is best, they will climb meshing but are not climbers as in branches and ropes so not needed and they don't jump either, they love to dig and use tubes and things so floor space with plenty to do is good.


----------



## Ghostgirl76 (Jan 14, 2015)

*Duprasi care*

Hi there
I used to breed Duprasis about 15 years ago ( wish I still had some, as I really like them).
Mine were really placid and easy to handle and lived pretty happily in a colony without any obvious signs of aggression. However, like most animal, they are all different + I do know of others who have had issues with litter mates fighting.
I had good success using a series of medium Hagen Pen pals linked together with crosstalk tunnels,plus add on rotastack small chambers. My theory is that this worked well as it mimicked a series of natural burrows and have them the opportunity to get away from each other. 
The females seemed to particularly appreciate the small rotastack chambers when they had babies to rear. My experience was that they weren't as prolific as many other small furries but that's no bad thing! I fed mine a good mix of small seeds.
Have fun with them!


----------

